# Dr Horrible Costume



## philipjames (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice experiment.Keep it up.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol, great costume, turned out very good.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, it was a great night!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Wasn’t Dr. Horrible a great musical? I’ve watched it several times now. It cracks me up.

Your outfit looks perfect!


----------

